# Kona Standard Poodles



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

I saw this too. I wondered the same thing about Stuartlea. I think perhaps they don't know.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I did send them an email this morning asking if they were aware of this.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Also sent to Simply Red about the poodle puppy and why they are using Arimas to breed to Kona's Lab, Sasha.
Labrador retrievers.htm


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> I saw this too. I wondered the same thing about Stuartlea. I think perhaps they don't know.


Hmmm... this isn't the first time I have seen Stuartlea's standards in a Labradoodle Program...

Here in NZ, at a labradoodle breeder... they have obtained a Red Standard from Stuartlea to put into their breeding program..

It was either

index

or

Labradoodle, Spoodle and Cockapoo breeders. Puppies for sale, Photos and pictures of pups and dogs, new labradoodle puppy litters www.labradoodleland.co.nz

but they change their websites so blimmin often.. remove dogs and add dogs.. you never know how many they actually have.. or what they have!!!

and in the most horrendous Labradoodle Kennel I have ever seen:scared:

Rutland Manor 


Rutlands Chalet Pedigree


and something to read 

Rutland Manor Exposed


I emailed Stuartlea about the pup in NZ that was being used for Labradoodle breeding.. I worded it in a very polite tone, basically saying, do you know one of your pups has ended up in this type of home?? I just came across it, and thought you would want to know...

I never got a reply...... :scared:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

From Cabaret. Everyone sing with me, "Money makes the world go around, the world go around, the world go around...."

Seriously though, what about the Simply Red program makes you think that they wouldn't sell to Labradoodle breeders?


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

cbrand said:


> From Cabaret. Everyone sing with me, "Money makes the world go around, the world go around, the world go around...."
> 
> Seriously though, what about the Simply Red program makes you think that they wouldn't sell to Labradoodle breeders?


Oh you are so very right! And the fact that some folks don't even understand that labradoodles are not a recognized breed that they are in fact mutts.

With the below statement on their home page I would have hoped that their intentions were in the right place. To bad they aren't.ray2:

_"THEREFORE WE AT "SIMPLY RED" ARE FOCUSING OUR BREEDING PROGRAM ON PRODUCING NOT ONLY THE MOST CONFORMATIONALLY CORRECT AND HEALTHIEST STANDARD POODLES. BUT, STANDARDS THAT POSSESS THE MOST EYE CATCHING INTENSE RED COLOR.

THROUGH GENETIC COLOR DNA WE CAN INTENSIFY OUR REDS WITH STRONG BLACK POINTS WITH EACH GENERATION. IT IS MY GOAL TO SEE A RED STANDARD POODLE IN THE SHOW RING AT WESTMINSTER."_


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

The cream puppy that Kona has on their website, as far as I know, the sire and dam of that puppy were not health tested.  Most of the poodle breeders I've met here on Oahu won't deal with breeders on Big Island, since they are mostly BYB and puppy mills


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

thestars said:


> Oh you are so very right! And the fact that some folks don't even understand that labradoodles are not a recognized breed that they are in fact mutts.
> 
> With the below statement on their home page I would have hoped that their intentions were in the right place. To bad they aren't.ray2:
> 
> ...


That would be funny if it weren't so sad. Notice they say they want to "see" a red Standard at WKC, not that they want to have a hand in it. That would be too much money, time and effort. Talk is cheap!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Not to mention the fact that Terry Farley already took a Red to Westminster like 5 years ago. Cello pictures


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> That would be funny if it weren't so sad. Notice they say they want to "see" a red Standard at WKC, not that they want to have a hand in it. That would be too much money, time and effort. Talk is cheap!


Talk is Talk. Unfortunately a persons word isn't worth much these days.hwell:

Simply Red Standards has a Golden Doodle Web Page too. They use the same email address for both site Contact addresses; [email protected]
New Page 1
http://classifieds2.breedersclub.net/goldendoodles-o17645.html


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I kinda want to click on the contact us and email them asking them if they're idiots.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

"The Labradoodle as a dog breed is still developing, and does not yet "breed true": that is puppies do not have consistently predictable characteristics"

On that page is says they were created in 1988.

Isn't 22 years long enough to get consistancy if it's going to be a 'true breed'?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> "The Labradoodle as a dog breed is still developing, and does not yet "breed true": that is puppies do not have consistently predictable characteristics"
> 
> On that page is says they were created in 1988.
> 
> *Isn't 22 years long enough to get consistancy if it's going to be a 'true breed'?*


One, sadly, would think so... :\


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

From the bottom of their Labradoodle Website :
"But cross-breeding is mainly about the poodle coat. Cloaking the happy Labrador retriever personality in a wavy coat can produce the best of both breeds -- a standard Labradoodle."
I thought poodles had 'happy' personalities too.
I guess I'll never see the reasoning or appeal of crossing these 2 breeds when they are both perfect for what they are as-is.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

yigcenuren said:


> From the bottom of their Labradoodle Website :
> "But cross-breeding is mainly about the poodle coat. Cloaking the happy Labrador retriever personality in a wavy coat can produce the best of both breeds -- a standard Labradoodle."
> I thought poodles had 'happy' personalities too.
> *I guess I'll never see the reasoning or appeal of crossing these 2 breeds when they are both perfect for what they are as-is.*


There is absolutely NO reasoning lol....


----------

